# Who will find the way out?



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 11, 2004)

It took me quite some time, but I am proud I did it. Never stop clicking 

Check here:
http://www.datacraft.co.jp/takagism/index_e.html

Enjoy!


----------



## andychrist (Mar 11, 2004)

Page doesn't load.


----------



## diablojota (Mar 11, 2004)

Dude, i am having a difficult time. I have watched the projector, but I still can't go anywhere...


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2004)

I've the 3 keys, the mystery box (which is now active), the CD case, and the note, but I still cannot get out of here !!!!


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm still not out, but here's a clue or two -- try flailing crazily at the blinds, and the bed has more than one item to surrender, too.


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2004)

yes that's good to activate the box... but then ? any hidden signification in the movie ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 11, 2004)

lol! I am sorry, I won't give any hints! 
But you should really make sure to click on shadowed parts and watch the movie REALLY attentive...


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

Duhhhh, watch the movie?  I can't find the battery.   There wasn't supposed to be a movie at the start, was there?


EDIT: scratch that, found it...


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2004)

I thought I watched the movie attentive... I just don't understand what the green cross-hair at the end is standing for.

I'll try all shadowed parts again. I think I have a good collection of items.


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

ah, cross hair is almost too obvious.  a steady hand is needed


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

whoo hoo!! I'm out


----------



## bobw (Mar 11, 2004)

That was enough to make me want to beat the next person I see


----------



## Cat (Mar 11, 2004)

The battery is well hidden, too well hidden ... but I'm out too!  Fun!


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Dang, I'm stuckkkkk,,,,


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2004)

I've found the door key, but I still cannot open the door.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Exactly.


----------



## bobw (Mar 11, 2004)

There are three keys, and they won't open the door


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

I know, I just got the rings+box connection after gettin stuck for ages, now what... (don't tell me )


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> There are three keys, and they won't open the door



exact


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

It's gotta be something with either the battery or the tape, lol


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

Mmmmppff.  You can't imagine how hard it is for me not to just spill the beans...


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

I can't find that little thing that goes to the right of the tape...


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

"To the right of it" -- in the "inventory" bar you mean?

read this whole thread...


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

psst: post #5


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> ah, cross hair is almost too obvious.  a steady hand is needed



not for me... I cannot get it....

wouah... I'm out !!!!


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, I got two items from each already


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

> not for me... I cannot get it....  wouah... I'm out !!!!



I assume there's an edit there.  

You see what I mean now?


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

> Yeah, I got two items from each already



One more to go!


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

on each?
or just one


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

Just one.  The item that goes next to the tape in the inventory.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

yea, but I've clicked EVERYWHERE at least once, I know I have...


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2004)

If you want another mystery room:
http://server-admin.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/motas/mystery/mysterygame.htm


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 11, 2004)

================SPOILER ALERT==================
.
.
.
.
.


Lift



pillow



carefully click 




around 


in the 


shadow 



underneath


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Does it matter what other item you have selected at the time? In order to find the last item.


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2004)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> yea, but I've clicked EVERYWHERE at least once, I know I have...



Maybe you need to "do" something before clicking again in the very same place ?


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Ahem, that helped, lol.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Heh, now I'm stuck at the same place Chevy was. Time for a break


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2004)

this place... take your time... don't be too fast.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 11, 2004)

lol! I enjoyed reading all the posts. Somehow I went through the same sh...! And I heard the developer is going to make the next room soon... 

...to be continued


----------



## chevy (Mar 11, 2004)

did you try http://server-admin.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/motas/mystery/mysterygame.htm ?


----------



## Arden (Mar 11, 2004)

Dammit... what's the number?  I don't have time to try all 10000 possibilities.


----------



## Arden (Mar 11, 2004)

Never mind... I figured it out.


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 11, 2004)

ARg! The numbers are not right?!


----------



## Ricky (Mar 11, 2004)

Spoiler:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The number is 1994


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 12, 2004)

wow
that was interesting...


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 12, 2004)

there are enough clues here to solve it...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 12, 2004)

Ricky said:
			
		

> Spoiler:
> .
> .
> .
> ...


ROFL
Much better visible when pressing the reply button


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 12, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> If you want another mystery room:
> http://server-admin.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/motas/mystery/mysterygame.htm


Looks good. Took me 2mins to get into the next room. *show off*
Now let's see how the next will be...
(man, I am on work! How can I spare time for this??)


----------



## ora (Mar 12, 2004)

I got out!!!! They should have made it more lynchian and had backwards speech or something!

Also


			
				Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Looks good. Took me 2mins to get into the next room. *show off*
> Now let's see how the next will be...
> (man, I am on work! How can I spare time for this??)



yeah, the first room was easy, and the next was ok too, but now i'm stuck with a rat in a disk box and three tiles with nothing to do!


----------



## Cat (Mar 12, 2004)

MOTAS: Done!  It wasn't so hard after all. A lot of neat logic puzzles!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 12, 2004)

ora said:
			
		

> I got out!!!! They should have made it more lynchian and had backwards speech or something!
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


Huh, you are that far? I kinda stucked in the next two rooms. Have the floppy box and have no clue what to do.. HELP!!!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 12, 2004)

Ora, same misery here as well (now)...


----------



## ora (Mar 12, 2004)

hah- on the blueyonder one am stuck on level 9! (the bit with the 5 doors)
Zammy- its tricky, try looking at the bridge again


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 12, 2004)

Got it! Am trying to fit the tiles and have no clue to what


----------



## ora (Mar 12, 2004)

look closely  (am playing pool endlessly on lvl 11)


----------



## Browni (Mar 12, 2004)

2nd room what the hell do i do with the diskette box


----------



## ora (Mar 12, 2004)

browni- read back through my posts for a clue. You have to do something else before you can use it anyway.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 12, 2004)

I am close to the end I think. Am stucked at some laser-wall protected door. Hmpffff


----------



## chevy (Mar 12, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> I am close to the end I think. Am stucked at some laser-wall protected door. Hmpffff



the 3 red laser doors are on the 12th (and last) level, you're near to the end...


----------



## chevy (Mar 12, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Got it! Am trying to fit the tiles and have no clue to what



Follow the add... it may lead you to some hints...


----------



## chevy (Mar 12, 2004)

ora said:
			
		

> look closely  (am playing pool endlessly on lvl 11)



playing pool is good to relax.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 12, 2004)

I did it. Just haven't realised that I have to type the code blindly (was waiting for some kind of acknowledge or so).
Anyway, that was really tough, chevy. Guess I had enough of "who will find the way out"


----------



## chevy (Mar 13, 2004)

How much time did you need to go through ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 13, 2004)

I have no clue. But at least 5 hours!  
(fortunately on work )


----------



## Browni (Mar 13, 2004)

agghha what else do i have to do? i've go the box what's this about tiles?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 13, 2004)

did you enter the room with the stairs? If not take a closer look at the Commodore poster 
If you are in that stairs room and you didn't find any tiles, check out a switch for the lamp


----------

